# Suche nach ähnlichen Themen geht kräftig in die Hose



## koifischfan (20. Feb. 2011)

Kostprobe gefällig?

Mein Thema lautet: *Welche bevorzugten Wetterseiten nutzt ihr?*

Die Vorschläge dazu: 
Welche Skimmer nutzt Ihr?
Welche Bypassgartenschere (Hersteller) nutzt ihr so ?
Was nutzt Ihr als Quarantänebecken???
Bildbearbeitungsprogramme; welche nutzt Ihr?

toll


----------



## Christine (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Suche nach ähnlichen Themen geht kräftig in die Hose*

Kein Wunder - korrekt wäre die Frage

"Welche Wetterseiten bevorzugt Ihr" oder "Welche Wetterseiten nutzt ihr" oder "Welche Wetterseiten sind die von Euch bevorzugten"...

Übrigens: wir bevorzugen gar keine Wetterseite - unsere Wetterseite ist Südwest, daran lässt sich nichts ändern


----------



## Joachim (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Suche nach ähnlichen Themen geht kräftig in die Hose*

Moin,

dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## laolamia (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Suche nach ähnlichen Themen geht kräftig in die Hose*

computer sind auch nur menschen


----------

